# Maverick's Story: fighting lymphoma



## Ashley B

I just discovered this forum but wish that I had yrs ago. I have been reading so many of your stories over the last few days and wanted to start sharing mine in hopes of support and advice. Maverick (a.k.a. Mav) is 8 1/2 and the love of my life, tied with my husband course. So sorry for the long post but wanted to give background....

Our vet noticed that Mav's neck lymph nodes were slightly swollen about 6 wks ago. He also didn't stretch his neck as high like he always does anytime he gets up, yawns weren't as wide but more frequent, and his deep breathes were not as deep...he always mimics me when I do it or sigh, cute. We decided to just keep a close eye on his swelling since he was battling a "very" bad skin infection at the time and thought it could related (hind sight 20/20). No other lymph nodes were swollen at the time. 

Mav is an allergy dog and has had 3 serious skin infections in the last 1.5 yrs, including MRSA. zeniquin is the only antibiotic that clears him up, temp P for symptoms, and most recently started atopica which has since kept breakouts and itching under control, sigh. He's been off all meds about 4 wks x/ atopica daily. Again, wish I had found this forum years ago....I will be sure to share my experience with allergies in another thread in hopes of helping others.

Now for what is tearing me a part...last wkend Mav began getting "more" restless at night, getting up to drink water, panting excessively etc. still eating, albeit not as fast (grain free for 1 yr/allergy testing longer), happy on walks, plays, poop/pee totally normal. Wednesday I noticed his neck nodes were getting larger and felt them in his hind legs, immediately called my vet. She was out for the wkend so made an appt for next wk. Then the internet searching began and i have been in tears/sobbing ever since while reading about lymphoma and digging for another potential less terminal cause.

I couldn't wait after seeing time is critical so took him to another local vet 5 mins from me Friday evening to check his nodes. She confirmed all are swollen and aspirated 6 to biopsy, results in 2-3 biz days. Terrible experience, doom & gloom, not personable. My husband and I left sobbing. I knew I would see my vet next wk to discuss the results/nodes/next steps.

I called my vet's office yesterday to move up my appt and ask about the night panting....he seems uncomfortable so was worried. I gave him 1 tramadol before bed at their reco, he slept better, not panting but still shorter more rapid breathing. Not his happy go lucky self.

Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. My heart is shattered...but am hoping and praying for the best. Still Spoiling him in the meantime as always...

Questions for anyone out there......and I welcome any other thought/advice:
1) waiting another 2-3 biz days for results is torture. Is there anything I should ask to have done in parallel in the meantime? X-rays, ultrasound etc 

2) I am terrified of wasting any time since this started 6ish wks ago. I keep reading lymphoma can take a dog's life in 4-6 wks. Is that the average if not treated? So if Mav is 6 wks in then it "could" be almost over? I will do whatever it takes to make him feel better I am just hoping I have time.

3) any connection w/ atopica and swollen nodes? I stopped giving it to him on Friday just in case. Mixed/conflicting info on the net.

4) given his stretching neck issues, eating slower.....maybe it's a throat infection or do swollen neck nodes cause extreme discomfort too?

5) I tear up every time someone asks me about maverick, how's Mav. No one know about this yet. How do you cope....and how do you not choke up when taking to the vet? I could barely talk to the receptionist....I will be strong for Mav but it is so hard

Mavericks Mom


----------



## Heart O'Gold

I'm so sorry that your going through this. I have no advice but will pray for your boy.


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you for the prayers


----------



## hubbub

I wish your welcome to the forum was under better circumstances. 

My girl has severe allergies, so I understand the complicated history you bring to the table. Fingers and paws crossed that the swollen lymph nodes are not significant, but, in case it is - 

Things that I would do now include:

1) Review the sticky below to help you gather your thoughts and formulate questions before you head in to the vet:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

2) Start a log of things you want to bring to the vet's attention. Things you mentioned in your first post for instance: changes in habits, etc. Be sure to include dates, times, duration, etc.

3) If you didn't get copies of the paperwork for the vet you saw, try to request copies for your vet to review

4) Is there an oncologist near you: 
Board-certified Oncologists

5) Search the boards and lean on it's members for support - we will be here

ETA: 
two stories of goldens who battled lymphoma

Meggie - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Andy - http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## Pudden

I hope it's not lymphoma...but even if it is, he may yet have a lot of time with you. My friend's dog Ronya had lymphoma and lived another 3 years with treatment and good quality of life, apart from an occasional down day. There's hope!

Kisses to Mav!


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you for the words of encouragement...I definitely have hope after starting to read through the suggested threads. I will be more prepared for our vet visit tomorrow so feel less overwhelmed.


----------



## hubbub

Your boy Maverick is living in the moment. As long as you know that you are making decisions regarding his care out of love, while also living in the moment...it's the very best thing you can do for him. He knows this. 

Give yourself permission to feel all the emotions, but try to do so away from Mav (the shower, etc) as I'm sure he's attune to your emotions. My girl recently came out of remission from her 2nd cancer and I spent the days afterwards going between uncontrollable sobs and such shock that conversations happened without my being completely aware of them. 

To make your searching easier at times, note that within a thread, you can navigate to the top where it says "Page 1 of..." and choose "Search this thread" - then choose "advanced search." On the next screen you can input the thread's author so you can skip through to direct updates on the case. 

Also, here's a video that I saw last year:






Please give Maverick some extra ear rubs from us.


----------



## murphy1

I hope all goes well with your boy


----------



## dborgers

My boy had lymphoma and was in remission when he passed away earlier this year. If your boy turns out to have lymphoma there are effective treatments for it.

I sent you a private message (PM) with my phone number and email address if you'd like to get in touch. You can access private messages by clicking "Your Notifications" below your user name, top right of the page, then selecting "Unread Private Messages". You can't respond until you've posted 15 times, so just read my message and get a hold of me if you'd like.

Meggie lived over 3 years, and lived out her natural lifespan after a T-Cell diagnosis (the worst of B-Cell or T-Cell lymphomas). I got a lot of hope by stumbling upon this site. Anything I can do would be my honor.

I am more than happy to speak with you, share our experiencee, and answer any questions you have about our experience if you'd like to get in touch. And hey, I was born at Illinois Masonic Hospital. Chitown, baby!


----------



## lhowemt

Just keep breathing, you are doing all you can now. There is a canine lymphoma Facebook page, check them out too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

Waiting for the test results is terrible. Try really hard not to borrow trouble, though. You have come to right place to find support and information.

Welcome to GRF, even under distressing circumstances. We'd love to pictures of your boy.


----------



## dborgers

I'll keep checking this thread for what you found out. Believe me, I was in a puddle when I found this site. You'll be amazed at how kind and supportive the folks here are. I can't imagine how it would have been for me without the support (and loads of fun) Andy and I received after his diagnosis.

Ya, like Ihowemt suggested, just take a deep breath. Don't worry about tomorrow or project anything. The future will reveal itself as it comes. Carpe Diem (Seize The Day)


----------



## SandyK

Want to wish you luck at the vets tomorrow and hope some decent test results come in a couple of days. You will find lots of support and good advice here. Welcome and thoughts and prayers are with you and Mav!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry you're going through this with your boy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## GoldenMum

It is so hard, thoughts and prayers to you. I lost my Bonnie Boo to cancer in October, I had two wonderful months with her; she didn't know she was sick. She hiked and swam the day she left us. We may not like our destination, but we need to enjoy the journey!


----------



## Ashley B

*It's lymphoma but we are determined to beat it*

Sorry another long post but lots of updates....last night was a looooooong night and today was an even longer day. Unfortunately bad news but there were bright spots and I have a sense of peace now knowing what we are up against and because we are taking immediate action to beat it. i got the call this morning on my way to our reg vet that Maverick's lymph nodes were found positive for lymphoma. We started with my vet who examined him, ran chem/blood test and radiography then walked me through what she saw. I did not mention it before but she is wonderful and has been there for Mav over the years.

After that she made a call and sent us directly to the oncologist, also great doc. She gave her and radiologist's perspective on X-rays etc which were similar to my vet's initial read....then walked us through our treatment options. We then chose without hesitation to start the CHOP PROTOCOL and a dose of l-asparaginase TODAY. Were told 80-90% response rate and 12-14 mos median survival times. Of course praying for much longer.

I also chose to run the immunophenotyping, will take a wk for T/B cell results, and an abdominal ultrasound...mainly because my vet suspected fluid in ab but onco did not. They originally thought he was stage 3a based on tests/radio but the US revealed texture changes in liver and spleen + enlarged nodes in abdomen...now say likely stage 4a. I did not request any organ biopsies. I was told the US and immuno would also not affect the treatment reco but I still chose to do them for my own info, I thought it may give a better outlook on remission length etc. down the road. There was also a "radio dense mass" on his left last rib...they think it is unrelated but something to watch.

Now for the bright spots....Mav is in great spirits of course and must have eaten equal to a whole bag of treats from everyone! He loves people so was in his element with all the attention, it made me smile. It's been 3 hrs since his treatment and he is resting but we went on a walk and wagged his tail all the way home....he is amazing. We played in the snow last night and today...he likes to face plant then barrel roll into doggy snow angels. 

AND His blood work was all normal range, calcium normal, lungs/heart normal, and the onco+vet said he does not appear to be in pain...panting, yawning etc is prob his body reacting to massive jaw nodes but if, I mean WHEN, he responds to treatment he will be more comfortable in a few days.

Another clear bright spot is this forum. I am still absorbing, reading, and searching but the notes of support have already made an huge impact on my spirits. I surprised myself by holding it together today so I could try and process all of the info, ask my questions, and make the right decisions for him. I willed myself to stay strong for Mav especially while around him (except for a few teary moments this morning). Thank you for the kind words and reminding me that everyday is a gift so enjoy it. 

His next treatment is 1 week from today. He starts prednisone tomorrow. In the meantime my vet reco'd a probiotic so I plan to order one, I have a few names in my notes...but need to research.

I am sure I'll have lots of questions (and breakdowns!) as I stop to digest everything....I am determined to beat this together with my buddy! I am glad I am not alone here....I am trying to post pics from my album so we'll see if it works!


----------



## Ashley B

*Another cute pic...*

He has so much personality...


----------



## dborgers

Don't know if you saw my message about about a Private Message I sent you.

Please feel free to contact me if you want to chat. We recently walked that road.

If you don't, one thing I have to recommend is that you get Cerenia and pretreat for nausea before chemo. Half a pill each day beginning a couple days before chemo. Andy nearly died when he had a horrible reaction to the Doxorubicin and Cytoxan too. He vomited in the bushes for days and we never knew. Got listless. 

Your boy may sail through without allergic issues, but just to be sure you need to have it on hand. Dogs cannot recover from nausea like we do. They need help.

BTW, read Meggie's thread (it's long). She lived out her natural life for over 3 years after a T-cell diagnosis.

And, Andy was in remission when a viral infection in his GI tract took him. We had a BALL throughout treatment. Andy _lived _with lymphoma 

Here are videos we did during his lymphoma journey. Flying, sailing, lots of swimming, hiking, etc etc:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-videos/108032-andys-videos.html


----------



## Heart O'Gold

So sorry that Maverick is sick. But it sounds like you have great doctors and a positive outlook which can work wonders!  I'm glad you found this forum, I know you'll get tons of great support from experienced members. I will keep Maverick and you in my thoughts and prayers. It's great to hear that he is feeling so good, I hope that continues. Also wanted to say he is so adorable!


----------



## dborgers

Meggie's thread (T-cell survivor):
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/28984-lymphoma.html

Ours is linked below Andy's picture


----------



## Ashley B

Hi Danny, 

I did get your message, thank you very much for reaching out. I will definitely be leaning on those who have gone through this so it is nice to know I can call you to talk through it. I started reading about Andy, Meggie, and Hannah last night, and while I cried through them, I also admire at how strong you all have been and am comforted by the success stories. 

That's helpful advice on the Cerenia. The onco gave me an Rx for it to treat actual symptoms, I have the pills + some metronidazole for loose stools...i briefly talked to my vet this evening and she suggested pre-treating with Cerenia but no specifics..there was a lot to discuss.

He seems fine at the moment so wondering if he is out of the risk timezone for vincristine/elspar this week? Or do you think I should go ahead and still give it to him Tonight. I will be sure to start it 2 days before his next treatment.


----------



## dborgers

I was told allergic symptoms usually appear a couple days after treatment. 

The 'Elspar' (as docs call it for short) is a pretty easy chemo from ours and others experiences. The ones that pose the greatest risk of allergic reaction are Doxorubicin and Cytoxan (the 6 pills). Pretreat beginning a couple days beforehand (half a pill is the dose) and continue for a couple days afterwards.

Another couple tips I'd give you are to start him on 1000mg of Glucosomine-Chondroitin a day (you can buy a big jar at Kroger cheaply). We found out too late Prednisone weakens ligaments. Andy got an ACL tear after starting the heavy doses of Pred they have them on early on in the CHOP protocol (3 x 20mg). He couldn't have surgery going through chemo, so it sucked for him and us for 12 weeks.

Add some good quality fish oil to his food too. That'll help boost his immune system.

One more tip is to order Denamarin (for 'Large Dogs') if his liver values start to creep upwards. It's a little pricy, but helps a ton with liver function and has strong antioxidants, which can help his body fight the cancer too. 

I found this site online to order it from. Buying it from the onco was outrageously expensive, and more than twice the price I found it for online here, the cheapest price I found:

http://www.idealpetx.com/Denamarin-Large-Dog-425mg-30ct_p_91.html

*Use the code "Loyalty" and you'll get $5 off.* I would order a month's supply at a time to save on shipping.

Ya, call or email any old time you'd like to. Most importantly "Carpe Diem" - Seize The Day. He doesn't know he's sick. Just have fun, relish every day, take a lot of pictures and videos (sign up at PhotoBucket and YouTube .. easier to share them).

This site was a godsend for me. Not only did people care, with an outpouring of support that was both amazing and heartwarming, we had a TON of fun sharing his exploits with everyone. 

I'm so glad you found us. I can't imagine how Andy's journey would have been without the amazing people here. The night I got the news I felt so alone and afraid for his future. Good docs (the first oncologist was a disaster!) and all the helpful info and encouragement here made sharing Andy's journey here something I'll cherish the rest of my life. 

You are not alone in this


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry for the diagnosis, but glad that you seem to be in good hands as having someone help shoulder the journey is something to treasure. 

I know it was devastating to hear the initial report from the other vet, but, as you point out, it got you to this forum. The initial shock also gave you time to be prepared with the right questions and hopefully digest what they told you a bit better. 

I also would have run the testing for T/B cell and the ultrasound. The baseline this provides helps me make the best decisions I can and not 2nd guess things (as much). The blood work results and his attitude are great markers and I hope they help make you even more assured of your decisions. 

My girl gets Cerenia for nausea during chemo. They give her an injection about an hour before her session and then send us home with 4 additional pills (she gets 1 a day). We sometimes have to add Ondansetron into the mix to get us through some of the rougher days. 

She also takes Proviable capsules as her probiotic. Fortiflora was recommended, but due to her allergies, we didn't take the chance (due to the flavoring agent) and Proviable has served us well.

Maverick's face shows such personality! The black and white pic especially cracked me up - almost like "Come ON! Don't you know the adventures we have in store!?!"


----------



## murphy1

Sorry to hear the news but keep positive there is always hope


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks for all of the advice....I am starting my list of "what to buy and what to research" for this week. I'm a little nervous about side effects in general, especially nausea etc. reading the forum is starting to help prepare me for what to expect for best case vs. not so good. I just want to be beside him 24/7! He is sleeping and dreaming a little right now...he didn't get a nap in with the busy day. But no panting or even yawning so far which is great and almost strange - I keep watching his breathing. I on the other hand think I am delirious from lack of sleep....


----------



## dborgers

The L-Asperaginase is one of the easier chemo drugs.

Like I was saying, some dogs don't react to any of the chemo drugs, and some do. Andy was always a boy with a more sensitive system than most. Maverick may not have any adverse reaction to the chemo at all. Most don't. 

Once we got the Cerenia and began pre-treating before Doxy and Cytoxan (which Andy had an adverse effect from without Cerenia), Andy never had another problem with the chemo. You'd never have known he was sick. He ate normally, played normally. There were a couple bumps along the way, but we got those under control when they arose. For most of the 16 months he did chemo he lived life to the fullest as a normal boy.

Chemo isn't given in as powerful doses by weight as for humans, so most dogs don't have any negative reactions at all. They're the same drugs they use on humans. In fact, they're tested on dogs during clinical trials before the FDA approves them for human use. 

The main thing to keep an eye on are the liver values/toxicity. Denamarin will help with that and provide him with a good dose of antioxidants at the same time, helping his body fight off the cancer even more. Don't buy it from your vet or you'll pay WAY too much!! I left a link above to the cheapest place to buy it online 

Now that Maverick's getting care from an oncologist, just keep having fun every day.

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' " - M. Scott Peck in The Road Less Traveled


----------



## dborgers

Oh, and frozen yogurt was a super big hit around here during Andy's chemo. In a Kong or a dish, it's a nice cool treat that also helps the digestive system. I just bought it in different flavors at Kroger in the ice cream section. Peach was Andy's favorite flavor.


----------



## aundy28570

Hope your baby does well with his treatment. Lost Trixie the end of July at the age of 10. We couldnt do chemo because it was to agressive. Still breaks my heart and probably will for a long time to come but she had a great life. One thing that helped me was starting a dairy so I wouldnt mess up her meds and know what seemed to help the most. I also started her immediately on a special diet and k9 immunity. Prednisone is great for inflammation but you will probably notice a bigger appetite. Panting was terrible but come pool time it didnt stop her. It can be a rollercoaster but they are so worth it! Good luck!


----------



## Doug

Just want you send you all some mega healing vibes. 
I know how dauntingly rough and overwhelming the lymphoma journey can be with all of the unknowns.
Our thoughts and prayers are with you :')


----------



## Karen519

*Praying*

Praying for your baby and you!


----------



## Ashley B

*Lymph nodes dramatically smaller! Only 24 hrs into treatment*

We've had a great morning.....and a little napping. Thank you all for the kind words, prayers, advice, and support. I gave maverick a massage/body check and am AMAZED that in <24 hrs of treatment his neck nodes are at least 1/2 the size and I cannot feel the nodes in his hind legs! I was teary/happy and doing a little happy dance :banana:

In addition to the chemo.....It's day 2 and so far I have ordered or already started:
1) Glucosomine-Chondroitin: 1,000mg daily (ligament side effects of Presnidone)
2) Denamarin Large Dog 425mg (for liver function)
3) Fish Oil 1,600mg EPA/1,000 DPA: Nordic Natural liquid
4) Forti-Flora Daily (his allergies r not as severe as Hannah's so this one should be ok, I double checked with vet but noted to monitor)
5) Cerenia (pre-treat)
6) Nutrisca salmon/chick pea food, soften with water. On for a while, allergy dog. I've been reading about diets like Andy's etc so may adjust down the road
7) We both can't wait for frozen yogurt :yummy:
8) I also started a daily diary and tabbed binder which will be a huge help
9) and of course play time for Mav...#1

This picture was 2 yrs ago but still cracks me up every time I see it....that was the 1st and only time the antlers went on, and he also hates the booties (for city salt) so they do not get much use. Note the face...."mom, are you serious and no I will NOT smile!" I just wanted a cute picture but he was not having it.....He keeps me in check! So much for that christmas card idea!


----------



## dborgers

He looks adorable!! Because of Maverick's brown nose, it reminded me of a Far Side cartoon from years ago where Santa is being cornered by a reindeer, cocktail in hand: "Hey, Santa. Have you lost weight? Great gifts this year! Mrs. Claus has to be the most beautiful woman in the world! etc etc Caption: "Rudolph's cousin Frank, the Brown Nosed Reindeer LOL 

I know he'll enjoy the frozen yogurt  I bought Burger King double cheeseburgers after Andy's chemo appointments, but when the doc (laughingly) mentioned she'd watched the video of Andy eating them she said 'let's keep the really rich food out of his diet' and had us switch to chicken nuggets and chicken sandwiches instead 

Have fun!! That's the most important thing. Maverick doesn't know he has cancer. Carpe Diem!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending healing vibes for Maverick. It sure sounds like you are on the right track! Belly rubs for him from Michigan!


----------



## OutWest

Ashley B said:


> Sorry another long post but lots of updates....last night was a looooooong night and today was an even longer day. Unfortunately bad news but there were bright spots and I have a sense of peace now knowing what we are up against and because we are taking immediate action to beat it. i got the call this morning on my way to our reg vet that Maverick's lymph nodes were found positive for lymphoma. We started with my vet who examined him, ran chem/blood test and radiography then walked me through what she saw. I did not mention it before but she is wonderful and has been there for Mav over the years.
> 
> After that she made a call and sent us directly to the oncologist, also great doc. She gave her and radiologist's perspective on X-rays etc which were similar to my vet's initial read....then walked us through our treatment options. We then chose without hesitation to start the CHOP PROTOCOL and a dose of l-asparaginase TODAY. Were told 80-90% response rate and 12-14 mos median survival times. Of course praying for much longer.
> 
> I also chose to run the immunophenotyping, will take a wk for T/B cell results, and an abdominal ultrasound...mainly because my vet suspected fluid in ab but onco did not. They originally thought he was stage 3a based on tests/radio but the US revealed texture changes in liver and spleen + enlarged nodes in abdomen...now say likely stage 4a. I did not request any organ biopsies. I was told the US and immuno would also not affect the treatment reco but I still chose to do them for my own info, I thought it may give a better outlook on remission length etc. down the road. There was also a "radio dense mass" on his left last rib...they think it is unrelated but something to watch.
> 
> Now for the bright spots....Mav is in great spirits of course and must have eaten equal to a whole bag of treats from everyone! He loves people so was in his element with all the attention, it made me smile. It's been 3 hrs since his treatment and he is resting but we went on a walk and wagged his tail all the way home....he is amazing. We played in the snow last night and today...he likes to face plant then barrel roll into doggy snow angels.
> 
> AND His blood work was all normal range, calcium normal, lungs/heart normal, and the onco+vet said he does not appear to be in pain...panting, yawning etc is prob his body reacting to massive jaw nodes but if, I mean WHEN, he responds to treatment he will be more comfortable in a few days.
> 
> Another clear bright spot is this forum. I am still absorbing, reading, and searching but the notes of support have already made an huge impact on my spirits. I surprised myself by holding it together today so I could try and process all of the info, ask my questions, and make the right decisions for him. I willed myself to stay strong for Mav especially while around him (except for a few teary moments this morning). Thank you for the kind words and reminding me that everyday is a gift so enjoy it.
> 
> His next treatment is 1 week from today. He starts prednisone tomorrow. In the meantime my vet reco'd a probiotic so I plan to order one, I have a few names in my notes...but need to research.
> 
> I am sure I'll have lots of questions (and breakdowns!) as I stop to digest everything....I am determined to beat this together with my buddy! I am glad I am not alone here....I am trying to post pics from my album so we'll see if it works!


I'm sorry about the diagnosis, but it sounds like you have a great attitude and plan of attack. 

Just wanted to say that when we were running tests on Tess, my vet suspected lymphoma and was disappointed it wasn't that particular cancer (we were pretty certain she had _something_). She said lymphoma is the most treatable and most easily treated of the canine cancers.

Sounds like you and Mav are having fun--that's the best medicine of all.


----------



## Ashley B

*Vintristine & Footdrop?*

Mav is still doing well, day 2 into chemo. He reminded me it's dinner time, it's been a while which was nice. He is drinking/urinating more but I was expecting that since he started Prednisone today....been there before with temaril P during allergy episodes.

I noticed he was dragging his back paws a little on our last walk. I could see the marks in the snow and now I hear them on our tile floor when he walks. I read in a thread (Andy's) that vincristine (Maverick had iv yesterday with elspar) can cause foot drop but can't seem to find anything else on the reaction here or on the wide net, other than human info. It's not listed in the side effects from our onco.

Does anyone have any experience and/or insight? Temporary, damaging etc?

Thanks for all of the support!


----------



## dborgers

> *Sounds like you and Mav are having fun--that's the best medicine of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amen!!

I'd call Mav's oncologist. You're paying enough for him to return calls.  Andy's first onco (written about next paragraph) never returned calls or responded to emails when he was having problems. Andy's next chemo doc was terrific about simply everything from returning calls to being proactive in preventing nausea, etc.

Andy didn't have any lasting effects from Vin or Elspar. The time I thought he might have drop foot turned out to be a mildly torn ACL his regular vet diagnosed in 2 seconds (from the heavy Prednisone weakening ligaments, according to Dr. Root). That's what led to me firing his first oncologist, Dr. Kim Johnson of BluePearl in Franklin, TN, who couldn't diagnosis the ACL tear and got all huffy with me when I questioned her about his limp and she suggested we end chemo (and let him die!!). Pfft!


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Mav does have Lymphoma. However, sounds like you are on the right track to treat it. He is adorable!! I love the picture with antlers and booties!! My thoughts and prayers will be with you both!! I hope you get an answer about the foot drop from your doc. Like Danny said...they should call you back with answers to any questions. I hope you and Mav enjoy your frozen yogurt together!!


----------



## hubbub

I'd second contacting the Oncologist about the footdrop. Hannah has had many "non-textbook" reactions to things - sometimes it's nothing, but other times troublesome. I tend to err on the side of being a somewhat squeaky wheel :

What wonderful news that the lymph nodes have shrunken so dramatically! You're doing a fabulous job in overwhelming circumstances


----------



## Ashley B

So I called the oncologist and my vet. I am keeping an eye on the foot dragging, no better no worse today. I recall a reaction a yr ago to the antibiotic chloramphenicol that we took him off of (skin lesions from allergies)...slipping, trembling back legs, trouble getting up and down. 

More frustrating situation is that my onco is out Monday so my vet is administering his treatment (cyclophosphamide). I am fine with that part since I'd like her to examine him anyway. Onco reco'd IV because risk of blood in urine. My vet tried to order, price very high at 375-$425 so called me to discuss. I called onco office, talk to supervisor, and they will not sell it to them or even to me because of a shortage and they just don't do that. I am trying, unsuccessfully, to keep my emotions under control. Maverick is their patient and they are unavailable on Monday so why would they not accommodate, reasons gave not acceptable. He said just give the pill form, not bad...I said why would I do that if the doc said it's better to use the IV! Umm, then I said "I don't know if I can come back there, I am very upset and I need to go. Click. Dial-tone." Oops...although it was best that I didn't say anything else. Then I called my vet to explain what happened, they are talking to the onco and trying to find a better price somewhere else. I sincerely don't want to cause tension....I know 6 months is a long road and I want a good relationship with our docs so Mav gets the best treatment. I know better.....

It wasn't about the money that set me off, it was the principle (note the plan est was $7,800+ so it's not like they aren't getting paid as a business) and this is day 3 so I am a ticking time bomb of emotions. Oh boy, I see the onco calling back on caller ID....don't think I can answer it right now.....deep breathe. Going to go take a break and throw snow balls at the fence with Mav, he likes to chase them so it will be fun for both of us


----------



## dborgers

Andy got Cyclophosphamide (Cytoxan) in pill form, not an IV. Andy's onco phoned in a script to Walmart.* It was $67 to get the 6 pill prescription filled at Walmart.* I told the pharmacist I'd be picking it up a few times over the next few months, so he ordered a little larger order, which I think saved a little money on my end too. I wouldn't pay that much for IV when the pills do the same thing for a WHOLE lot less  

Call the onco's office and have them phone in a prescription to your local Walmart (have the # for pharmacy handy). with enough refills on it for the 6 month CHOP protocol. Trust me, the pills are just as effective, and so much less costly.

When I first called around for prices I got the human prices for a month's supply, which gave me a heart attack. Evidently, humans take it for 30 days in a row. Yikes! Glad I found out the dose was 6 pills, given once a month.

That was one of the chemo drugs Andy had a bad reaction to. After we started him on Cerenia he didn't have a problem at all.


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*



Ashley B said:


> So I called the oncologist and my vet. I am keeping an eye on the foot dragging, no better no worse today. I recall a reaction a yr ago to the antibiotic chloramphenicol that we took him off of (skin lesions from allergies)...slipping, trembling back legs, trouble getting up and down.
> 
> More frustrating situation is that my onco is out Monday so my vet is administering his treatment (cyclophosphamide). I am fine with that part since I'd like her to examine him anyway. Onco reco'd IV because risk of blood in urine. My vet tried to order, price very high at 375-$425 so called me to discuss. I called onco office, talk to supervisor, and they will not sell it to them or even to me because of a shortage and they just don't do that. I am trying, unsuccessfully, to keep my emotions under control. Maverick is their patient and they are unavailable on Monday so why would they not accommodate, reasons gave not acceptable. He said just give the pill form, not bad...I said why would I do that if the doc said it's better to use the IV! Umm, then I said "I don't know if I can come back there, I am very upset and I need to go. Click. Dial-tone." Oops...although it was best that I didn't say anything else. Then I called my vet to explain what happened, they are talking to the onco and trying to find a better price somewhere else. I sincerely don't want to cause tension....I know 6 months is a long road and I want a good relationship with our docs so Mav gets the best treatment. I know better.....
> 
> It wasn't about the money that set me off, it was the principle (note the plan est was $7,800+ so it's not like they aren't getting paid as a business) and this is day 3 so I am a ticking time bomb of emotions. Oh boy, I see the onco calling back on caller ID....don't think I can answer it right now.....deep breathe. Going to go take a break and throw snow balls at the fence with Mav, he likes to chase them so it will be fun for both of us


Ashley

I am so very sorry for all your and Maverick are going through! Hope that your talking to them helped and Danny had some great advice and input above. We live in Woodridge, IL, and go to VCA-Arboretum View Animal Hospital in Downers Grove, IL, and just love them. They are also an emergency animal hospital.


----------



## Ashley B

The onco and vet called back, all is calm and good. we're going with the pills...no supply shortage issue it was just the injection and they are $28 vs. $400 which is a huge bonus, all set Danny 

A few questions on mav's dosages came up which was concerning so my vet is looking into it/checking with other oncos. Mine only has him on 20mg bid of prednisone which is <1/2 WI protocol dose and 24mg Cerenia 1x day (haven't needed it yet, just preemptive but vet said he should take almost 60mg for his weight)

Karen, we go to VCA aurora but I think downers grove is closer so I may check it out, thx for the referral. That or my vet is downtown so thought about looking there....we just move to the burbs

Oh, and Mav hates liquid fish oil, I use to give him capsules....I mixed it with his food and he literally spit it out then looked at me with this funny face like "your kidding right?" I mixed it with a tblspn of yogurt and somehow that worked!

He is drinking so much water....he pees 10+ times on our walks....which are every few hours. Wakes me up even earlier to go out in the morning and he goes even more times! It's the pred so only 2 more wks of it. Glad I am off work/vaca for the holidays to be with him....


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Maverick and you!!


----------



## dborgers

> The onco and vet called back, all is calm and good. we're going with the pills...no supply shortage issue it was just the injection and they are $28 vs. $400 which is a huge bonus, all set Danny


There ya go! It's a beautiful thing


----------



## Ashley B

Week 2 treatment today...Mav is ready for his car ride!


----------



## Ashley B

*Week 2 treatment, success!*

Wk 2 treatment down and so far so good, cytoxan + diuretic + Cerenia. I was admittedly nervous about kicking it up a notch this wk. Confirmed, his ORANGE sized neck nodes are now normal size! My reg vet administered treatment because onco is out. I have to say again our vet is awesome. If anyone needs a vet in Chicago please consider Dr Donna Solomon at Animal Medical Center, the whole practice is A+....and she has a golden, bonus. 

Mav's bloodwork was perfect and of course he loved all of the attention although his, um, gaaasssy stomache "let it go" every time he jumped up or laid down...he didn't care:--sitnky:

I am changing oncologist for several reasons. Nother story nother time. Unfortunate but it's the right decision for us. 

He is sleepy, so are we. Here's a pic of bath time at the new petco....squeaky clean.


----------



## dborgers

Yeah!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## hubbub

My girl's a bit gaseous post chemo too, but, as long as she feels good, I'll just invest in a gas mask :

Sometimes it take a bit of wiggling to make sure you've got the best possible team. Make sure to remember that you are his advocate and find tweak things when you need to. 

Car rides do lift the spirits don't they? I'm happy to know that Maverick enjoys them too!


----------



## Ashley B

Merry Christmas!

Hubbub, glad to hear Mav isn't the only one with the gas attacks! I saw the holiday picture you posted of Hannah on your thread today, what a great smile she has! Happy to see/hear you two are having fun together

I thought what we've been through the last couple weeks would make Christmas difficult but it just make me realize I have lots to be thankful for.....


----------



## MercyMom

I'm so sorry you are going through this dear.


----------



## hubbub

Ashley B said:


> I saw the holiday picture you posted of Hannah on your thread today, what a great smile she has!


Ha! Thank you - she displays it proudly most of the time; however, she's a master of the "concerned/thoughtful" look whenever there's a camera around. 



Ashley B said:


> I thought what we've been through the last couple weeks would make Christmas difficult but it just make me realize I have lots to be thankful for.....


I agree - wholeheartedly! This time last year, I was fighting the feeling that we'd never make it through. Fortunately, I was able to shake it off and appreciate every day and each moment for the possibility and gift that it is.


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

Ashley

Wishing you and Maverick a peaceful Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers to you and Maverick that he continues to do well through his treatments. 

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Maverick and you!


----------



## Ashley B

Wk 3 appointment did not go as well since he did not get the vincristine treatment due to another reduction in white blood count and mild neutropenia. BUT he appears to be in complete remission so I'll take it and pray his blood rebounds at least until later when anemia is more expected.

In the meantime, our new onco put him in Prilosec and Carafate via slurry (not a fun process) to be sure there is no GI irritation. We reduce pred this wk to 20mgs 1x day.....should have probably done that last wk.

mav is in good spirits after all the holiday attention from family. Only panting, drinking, and peeing due to pred. we also found out it is B-cell today so another bright side!

He unfortunately lost 4 more lbs but Mav is happy to know he will be getting more food he literally stares at me and my husband anytime we eat or drink....the WHOLE time. Guess that eye contact training as a pup is backfiring into to extreme begging, ha. he is down to 78, perfect for him so we want to maintain that if possible. Onco says hard to tell if the consistent weight loss is the disease, pred, the diet he was on, or combo.

Also, interesting that different onco's and vets have different perspectives or are indifferent on some of the supplemental treatments like omega 3, probiotics, and glucosamine...even Cerenia Rx preemptive dosage before treatment. Mixed messages but my thoughts are, why wouldn't I as long as there is research, albeit some more than others, supporting it "could" help and does not interfere with treatment or have side effects, right?

I am also growing weary of hearing.....you could do that but it is just be more $ out of your pocket and it may or may not make a difference (regarding tests/treatments). Let me decide if I can or want to afford it based on the facts or suggestive research. It can't always be about $....as long as I hear the medical why/why not and docs are honest. It's like I get the "why would you do that" when I decide to do something anyway....example ultrasound, T/B cell test, supplements etc. Just slightly venting....ingest that no one will live my pup as much as me


----------



## HolDaisy

Have only just spotted this thread, and I am so sorry to hear what you are going through with Maverick. Like you and many others I found this forum when we lost our golden girl 2 years ago and it was honestly the best thing I ever did. I wish I had found the forum sooner throughout Daisy's illness.

You will find so much support here, especially from people that have gone through this. Maverick is a beautiful boy, and I am glad to hear that he has got a great appetite and is begging for food. It sounds like he has enjoyed Christmas too with lots of visitors and attention. He doesn't know he's not well, so take everything a day at a time. It sounds like he's got an amazing, loving family who are going to do everything in their power for him. I think he's also already building himself quite a fan club throughout the world on this forum too


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you HolDaisy. I read Daisy's story - so sorry you had to go through that, it was such a tragedy, makes me thankful that we at least have a chance to fight maverick's lymphoma. Sammy is precious, it looks like you also had a fun christmas....so cute and I love the collar!


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry Maverick's appt didn't go as planned, but he sounds like he's enjoying every moment with you guys and that's priceless  

I know what you mean about differences of opinion and hesitation over tests. I'm always telling them that I'd rather be thorough and not spend time wishing I'd known to ask for whatever to be done.


----------



## HolDaisy

Ashley B said:


> Thank you HolDaisy. I read Daisy's story - so sorry you had to go through that, it was such a tragedy, makes me thankful that we at least have a chance to fight maverick's lymphoma. Sammy is precious, it looks like you also had a fun christmas....so cute and I love the collar!


Thank you, and thanks for reading Daisy's story. She was a very special girl who we miss lots. Sammy has helped to heal our hearts a little though, and yes he loved Christmas so much!

I'm glad that Maverick is enjoying every moment and having lots of fun. Andy's Dad's motto is 'seize the day' and I think that's a great way to look at it. Sending Maverick big hugs, we're all rooting for him here.


----------



## dborgers

The Glucosomine-Chondroitin (we did 1000mgs a day) is really important, IMO. The Prednisone weakens ligaments and cartilage. Makes them susseptible to ACL tears. Same with Denamarin .. helps the liver being taxed by the chemo maintain better levels as well as providing a good dose of antioxidants to help Mav's body fight the cancer. Same thing with a little fish oil and the other supplements you're adding.

Keep being proactive. No one is a better advocate for Mav than you.

A Kong a couple times a week stuffed with frozen yogurt from the supermarket - plugged on the ends with peanut butter and frozen - is good medicine too. Fun and healthy for his digestive system 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Ashley B

*Snow day*

Thanks for all of the words of encouragement. I am going to keep doin' what I am doin' to stay proactive. Mav has been very bloated lately, potbelly pig, and his poop and gas smell strange....he even smells a little strange so getting a bath today (always wkly due to skin allergies). Hard to explain the smell....dirty sock, chemical, human poop.....tmi:yuck:

I took him outside and gave him a gasex before bed last night which helped a little but he was still restless. I am terrified of bloat so do not want to ignore it. I stay awake listening to him breathe, seems labored, driving myself crazy. Maybe the Rx stomach med or Prilosec is giving him gas, who knows.

anyone had a similar experience?

Picture of Mav in the snow


----------



## dborgers

Andy had frequent GI issues. The usual course of action was an antibiotic, Cerenia, anti-diarrheal, appetite stimulant, and easing him back into eating with a bland diet of boiled brown rice and chicken.

I think I've already sent you my contact info if you ever want to chat.

Carpe Diem!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hopefully others will offer you some advice about the gas he's experiencing.
Thanks for sharing that lovely photo of Maverick in the snow, looks like he's really enjoying himself!


----------



## Ashley B

*Rusty color fur around gums*

Thanks Danny, yep, I have your info so may touch base on or before Monday. I may try a bland diet for a few days, good reco. His poop and pee are normal and no nausea that I can tell yet...just the eye burning gas, unbelievable!

I talked to the onco today as well. The hair around his gum lines turned a rusty color yesterday or today, strange, pic below. His teeth look more yellow as well. The onco was not concerned about the gas or rusty fur (not sure what is causing) so we'll keep an eye on it.

Bracing for MORE snow and c-c-c-cold temps in the chi-town!


----------



## hubbub

My understanding is that the chemotherapy kills off rapidly dividing cells. Unfortunately, the GI tract is part of those which should account for the gas, smelly poop, etc. I would also speculate that the staining your seeing on his mouth is where saliva is weeping (from the nausea, etc) while his mouth is shut - the lip folds there. That area of Hannah's lips occasionally becomes infected and they note is as a lip fold infection.

I love the picture of Maverick in the snow - all the icicles gathered on his face are too much  Stay warm!


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you and Mav!! Love the picture of him in the snow!!


----------



## Ashley B

*Good weekend and hopefully chemo tomorrow*

Thanks everyone....Mav had a great wkend x/ for his gassy tummy. We've been hunkered down because of the weather but still take our walking adventures and play in the yard. He has mastered the art of catching the ball after 1 bounce again and can catch a snowballs mid air, so fun to watch (I throw them lower for now. The wind chill low tomorrow will be -50 F degrees...is that even possible

Here is a pic of him with his head in the snow, not sure what he was looking for!.....explains the frosty face in the previous picture I posted

We have our wkly chemo appt tomorrow with the onco. Hopefully his blood has rebounded since last wk was a bust. It's tech wk 4 but he is due for the wk 3 vincristine. 

He still has gas and very bloated tummy. started the bland diet Fri, he savors every lick, but no improvements just yet. I may ask about another abdomen ultrasound tomorrow for piece of mind....I worry, sigh. I also hear and can feel gassy fluid noises.

Oh...rusty fur around gums seems to be getting better....not as dark.

Please say a prayer for us...


----------



## dborgers

The Vincristine was the easiest chemo drug in Andy's CHOP. 

I think about and pray for you guys every day 

Carpe Diem!


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow, we'll be thinking of you. Looks like he's enjoying himself lots in the snow  Take care in the cold weather, I can't even begin to imagine how freezing it must be for you all over there. The UK comes to a standstill as soon as we go below 0 degrees lol, so no idea how you guys are all coping so well over there!


----------



## Ashley B

Week 4 treatment was a success! Mav's WBC was back up and no lymph node swelling so great news. I was a little disappointed that his Red counts did not come up (still low) but they did not fall again like previous weeks so I'll take it. Dreading next week since it will be his 1st doxo dose, assuming his blood counts are stable.

His liver is pretty swollen so it may be time for the Denamarin. Hoping it goes down after he is cycled off the pred. I can also tell/feel it's causing muscle deterioration....especially in his backend. Down to 10mgs/day.

He is a little sleepy and panted some overnight but all else is good. He pooped crazy huge when we got back.....3x, normal consistently, so I think the bland diet is really starting to help. Such a relief for him and me! That and he has had trouble going in the 2ft of snow out so was a little backed up too! 

We are trying to stay warm. Thanks for all of your prayers and well wishes!


----------



## GoldenMum

More thoughts and prayers.......


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you guys  I can't imagine a dog trying to go to the bathroom in 2 feet of snow! Not fun for you guys, but it gave me a giggle this morning.


----------



## Ashley B

Ha ha, yes it's a pretty funny site....I thought about snapping a picture but did not want to invade his privacy too much. our snow blower has unfortunately made snow walls all along the side walks. I grew up in Georgia so kind of wishing I were there right now!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that his week 4 treatment went well. Sending lots of positive vibes your way, and Sammy sends Mav special golden hugs


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read everything is going well 

After a LOT of searching when Andy had lymphoma, this is the cheapest I found it anywhere. Type in the coupon code "Loyalty" for $5 off. I bought a month's supply (2 boxes) at a time to save on shipping. Using the coupon code will take care of the shipping cost:

Welcome to IdealPetXccessories - Free Shipping on orders over 79.00

You're doing a great job!


----------



## Ashley B

*Wek*

Another week of treatment down, that's 5 wks to date. Maverick "talked" and "rou roued" to everyone at the clinic today. It was his 1st round of Doxo so I will be watching him closely. So far so good, he was pretreated with Cerenia for nausea and will keep taking it for a few days. His weight and blood work came back great, RBCs were still low as expected, but up! 

The gassieness is getting better, hope that continues. I switched from fish to venison (mix of kibble/soft) and I think he is tolerating it better after coming off the bland diet. He's done well on it in the past so fingers crossed. We've been a little more active too since the weather has been a little better.....more exercise and movement always helps with digestion.

For those w/doxo experience....did your onco do a ECG prior to treatment? 

Mav and I are very grateful for all of your support and prayers! He wanted to say it himself...


----------



## dborgers

> For those w/doxo experience....did your onco do a ECG prior to treatment?


Andy's onco/internist didn't do an ECG. He had a bad reaction to the first dose. The Cerenia also worked well for us in preventing future nausea episodes.

We put Andy on CoQ10 for his heart. Not sure if it helped or not, but his heart sounded good when they did their weekly exams.

Keep doing what you're doing .. and you're doing great!!! There's stuff to learn, but after the first couple rounds most become pretty well informed.

Carpe Diem and have fun!!!  Wishing everything continues to go well for ya


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of Mav and sending continued thoughts and prayers his way!


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you. I definitely know the cernia pre-treating and dose today is helping. The onco wasn't going to so glad I knew to ask. Seems Mav has had a couple of "I think I might be sick" moments this evening. He stopped and laid tummy down on the snow to take a break during our walk....then rolled around so I took a deep relieved breath. 

Mav didn't get the ECG either. The 1st onco had it on the original plan but out new one does not do them...I understood his reasons for not but I wasn't sure. I called my vet on the way home and she said they always do them but he is alive so not to worry....geez. I'll check out CoQ10 Danny...this doxo stuff freaks me out.

I am glad we have a week off of treatment coming up and it's a long weekend, fun time...He will also be completely off Pred starting Saturday! Yet another milestone crossed.


----------



## dborgers

Doxy is a nasty drug, but administered properly it's OK. And they only get it a few times, and in a less dose per pound than people, so not to worry.

Having fun is the whole deal. Carpe Diem!!


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

Ashley

Praying for Maverick and you!


----------



## Ashley B

Maverick continues to act like his normal self, well at least 99% of the time....but what is really normal for most people/animals anyway 

Monday is just a blood check so should be any easy one. Tomorrow is his last day of prednisone so looking forward to that too. He was down to 10mgs every other day for his last week so the potty breaks and panting have progressively gotten better. I have more peace about not feeling I need to take him out every few hours....finally sleeping a little better, hurray!

Lots of family and colleagues are asking about him as the word gets out...most have met him or seen his smiley pictures. He even gets his own christmas cards! It's a little bit of an emotional roller coaster talking about it. I find my self taking deep breathes sometimes to fight back choking up.....even when I am telling them or thinking about how well he is doing! Still hard but I know that part will never change, he is such a big part of my heart and life....

It's a long weekend so we'll have to pick out a new toy and say hello to a few friends together. 

Thanks to all for the thoughtful notes and prayers! I hope you all are well!


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*



Ashley B said:


> Maverick continues to act like his normal self, well at least 99% of the time....but what is really normal for most people/animals anyway
> 
> Monday is just a blood check so should be any easy one. Tomorrow is his last day of prednisone so looking forward to that too. He was down to 10mgs every other day for his last week so the potty breaks and panting have progressively gotten better. I have more peace about not feeling I need to take him out every few hours....finally sleeping a little better, hurray!
> 
> Lots of family and colleagues are asking about him as the word gets out...most have met him or seen his smiley pictures. He even gets his own christmas cards! It's a little bit of an emotional roller coaster talking about it. I find my self taking deep breathes sometimes to fight back choking up.....even when I am telling them or thinking about how well he is doing! Still hard but I know that part will never change, he is such a big part of my heart and life....
> 
> It's a long weekend so we'll have to pick out a new toy and say hello to a few friends together.
> 
> Thanks to all for the thoughtful notes and prayers! I hope you all are well!


Hope you and Maverick have a wonderful weekend snuggling and picking out a new toy and visiting friends!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Mav is acting like his normal self. It sounds like he's a very popular boy (he's got quite a big fan club on this forum too!).
Hope that you have a lovely weekend with him, and enjoy your new toy Mav!


----------



## rbi99

Isn't it sad when I say I am glad to hear Mav should have a whole year plus with you? I know if Grin could last a year I would go broke renting cabins in the woods!!!


----------



## dborgers

Glad he's doing well 

Carpe Diem. Have fun every day and don't think about tomorrow.


----------



## Ashley B

*New Toys*

We kept our promise to Mav and let him pick out some new toys. He went straight for the raw hides in the floor baskets but I encouraged the "no diarrhea please" choices! We found a couple of good ones that you can se him enjoying. He got to go to 2 pet stores, the vet, Patagonia, and Home Depot....he was a hit and had so much fun! I have got to get a better phone that video tapes....I've been saying that for too long, seriously! 

It was heartbreaking but there was a man at the vet who was deciding if he should put his 17 yr old cat down. He sat on the floor and just hugged Mav for a few minutes...then said, "thanks I needed that"....animals are amazing comforters aren't they? He always puts smiles on peoples faces riding down the road with his head out the window, in stores, or at the drive through....a little bit of a therapy dog in his own right.

Blood work came back great. He's been a little restless at night but I'm not going to obsess over it at the moment since he is otherwise in good spirits.

I can't figure out how to use the quotes.....rbi, it's definitely sad but I hang on to hope to get me through it. I also hope you get many more trips to cabins with Grin....maybe they can give you a discount for repeat visits!


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

Glad that Maverick got to pick out some new toys!
Love the picture of him!
Praying for him.

To use the quotes, highlight what you want to quote, click on the quote box in lower right hand of the post and then look at the new post you are making the quote should be there. Then you can type your comment below it and choose 
submit reply.


----------



## Ashley B

*Quoting*



Karen519 said:


> To use the quotes, highlight what you want to quote, click on the quote box in lower right hand of the post and then look at the new post you are making the quote should be there. Then you can type your comment below it and choose
> submit reply.


Yay, successful quoting. Learned something new today, always a plus. Thanks Karen! :wavey:


----------



## dborgers

What a fun day Mav had, and even getting to pick out new toys and chews? Alright!! 

Carpe Diem


----------



## HolDaisy

Mav looks so happy with his new toys, bet he had loads of fun in the pet store. Really glad to hear that he's in good spirits and his bloodwork came back okay, we're all thinking of you!


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*

Just stopping in to say hi to Maverick!


----------



## Kylie's Mom

Mav looks like he is enjoying his new toys! Sending hugs and prayers for you and Mav!


----------



## rbi99

Glad to hear Mav is doing well, and so is Grin.


----------



## Bryton2341

Very glad to read Maverick is doing well and getting to spend good quality time.
We lost our beloved Bryton last week to aggressive Large Cell Lymphoma, after only officially diagnosing it about two weeks before he past. I hate Cancer so much! Seems like it takes everyone you love way to soon. 

Enjoy every day with him and give Mav hugs for us.


----------



## Ashley B

*Week 6 treatment and feeling good*

Thanks to everyone for all of your well wishes and prayers. Mav is feeling grrrreat and had his wk 6 chemo treatment today. Vincristine so should be easier on the side effects. I on the other hand have been under the weather, booo. His blood work looked good again - more good news. He put on 2 MORE pounds so time to cut back a little, he just sighed

I found 2 lumps on his undercarriage last week that feel like lipomas. He had 6 removed 2ish yrs ago that were similar. Doc said let's just watch them. I resisted the urge to push for aspirating, at least for now. Hope that was the right decision.

We also re-X-rayed his rib bone growth, looks the same as 6 wks ago. I need to decide if /when I want to move foward with a bone biopsy under sedation. This is the first time we've addressed it since the lymphoma was enemy #1. No one knows what it is but still believes it is unrelated to the lymphoma. Just a strange radio dense mass that is slow growing. Onco says now is a good time since he is in remission and feeling great. I sense he wants to do it, or at least thinks a biopsy is best or do nothing vs. aspirate /ultrasound etc. but isn't pushing and gave all of my options.

It's hard because I want to know what it is in case we need to treat, praying it is just a benign growth and nothing to worry about. Mav seems to feel so good that I do not want to potentially complicate things with an infection etc. as a result of the procedure. His comfort is most important.

I've read many stories about dogs passing from secondary illnesses vs. lymphoma, some while in remission. Any thoughts on what you would do? To test or not to test.....I've read bone biopsies can be tough on pups. Here are a few of his X-rays.....a little blurry this small.



Bryton2341 said:


> We lost our beloved Bryton last week to aggressive Large Cell Lymphoma, after only officially diagnosing it about two weeks before he past. I hate Cancer so much! Seems like it takes everyone you love way to soon.


I am sorry about your sweet Bryton and cannot imagine how you must feel right now. I have shed so many tears reading other's stories. Cancer is terrible and comes on so fast or at least shows itself that way. I know I am blessed with the time I have with maverick but also know it will never be enough....unless it is forever.


----------



## rbi99

I'm not a doctor (and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night), but if that growth is not getting bigger, I think I would leave it alone for all the reasons you gave. Sounds to me like Mav is better off with it in him then the risk of infection for going after it.


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> I'm not a doctor (and I didn't stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night), but if that growth is not getting bigger, I think I would leave it alone for all the reasons you gave. Sounds to me like Mav is better off with it in him then the risk of infection for going after it.


Thanks, that's definitely where I am leaning. Shame on me for looking up canine bone tumors and similar x-rays, now I feel sick(er), urgh.

It would not be a good prognosis if osteosarcoma were the culprit - not that the docs have said it is or could be....so I am dangerously "researching" potential causes looking for a good outcome. I need to talk to the doc about the different scenarios, feeling a bit uninformed. I don't understand why he would suggest a biopsy (or any testing) if the likelihood of treating anything needing it would be "major" surgery and more chemo/radiation...but no more quality time with Mav given the Lymphoma....or maybe it would, who knows. 

He doesn't seem to be sore around it so that's good. He's running around outside in the subzero temps like it's 75 and sunny.


----------



## rbi99

It amazes me how dogs can run around in minus degree temperatures with no problem at all, then do the same thing in the summer when it is 80 out. To the best of my knowledge they don't secretly switch coats on us!!!

In all seriousness though, I hope that growth is nothing at all.


----------



## dborgers

> He doesn't seem to be sore around it so that's good. He's running around outside in the subzero temps like it's 75 and sunny.


Aw, doing what any super good boy enjoys doing 

Keep on having fun a spoiling him. That's the best thing any of us can do when they feel well. The doctors will deal with whatever ails him. Our job is to ensure they have fun every day and have fun watching them have fun. That's the best gift we can give them ... and ourselves. I know about searching the internet for clues and answers, but in reality, when Andy got lymphoma we just got into a routine of living every day to the fullest. When bumps in the road came along, the docs did their thing so he could enjoy as many days as possible feeling good and having fun. The only thing you need to concern yourself with is making his tail wag


----------



## rbi99

Mav needs and gets a full relationship with you. Fun is definitely on the agenda, but like a child he needs a good home, healthy environment, knows that he is loved and loves back in return, and is allowed to experience life to its fullest. For instance, while Grin and I hike in the woods he is off leash. He chases things, explores areas, and does what I call "little adventures", where he goes off and does his thing for a few minutes without having to worry about what I think or do. The "little adventures" thing didn't come about overnight, there was definitely a learning curve involved regarding he and I not getting too separated and he being able to find where I had wandered off to while he was gone!


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*

Saying prayers for Mav!


----------



## Ashley B

Tomorrow is another treatment day, cytoxan. His RBCs look a nosedive last time he got this one so praying that doesn't happen this round. I'll be traveling this week so the hubby is on his own for the frequent potty breaks after tomorrow. Fun for him!

Mav is feeling great and has been especially playful and chatty this week. We've been very active, lots of snow to play in, so he naps hard......found him on my bed todaywith a sock in his mouth. I knew moving the bench back to the footboard was a mistake....easy access! Oh well, time to wash the sheets anyway


----------



## rbi99

Good luck with tomorrow. As for all of those potty breaks, I think you will agree with me I will gladly let him out five times a night as long as I get a lot of nights!!!


----------



## dborgers

I can't say if it helped or not, but we'd feed Andy red beets a couple times after Cytoxan and Doxyrubicin. Mom always told me beets are good for my blood. 

All the best tomorrow. 3 or 4 chicken nuggets never hurt on the way home from chemo


----------



## Ashley B

Chicken nuggets with a side of beets for lunch tomorrow....for both of us!


----------



## dborgers

ashley b said:


> chicken nuggets with a side of beets for lunch tomorrow....for both of us!


I'll eat the same thing as a show of support


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*

Thinking of Mav and you today!
Sure he'll love the Chicken McNuggets!!


----------



## Ashley B

First the FUN stuff....2 words, "CHICKEN. NUGGETS." I already had a friend for life but pretty sure the deal is sealed now if there was ever doubt! Chick Fil a is my favorite so we both chowed. My husband is on beet duty since I couldn't get to the store before the airport 

Danny hope you ate some nuggets too, if not Mav had a few for you 

Now for the good stuff...we had another great visit at the clinic today. His blood work was stable and he didn't gain or lose weight....although I was hoping he lost 1-2 but we will work on that. So strange he was dropping 2-3 a week in the beginning then started putting it back on so fast. We like to keep him lean and healthy. 

He was happy go lucky with the clinic staff and will follow anyone with a treat but today he didn't want to go in the back at first, sat down. I hope he isn't getting anxiety and figuring out going through the door means treatment/needles. Probably a fluke, we'll see next wk.

He was a little sleepy when I left him but to be expected, tomorrow will be a better day once he get's the cytoxan out of his system. 

Oh, and we are going to wait a little while on the rib growth. After talking to the onco again today he thinks we should monitor it for now since it appears to be slow growing, years, a good sign so I'll take it! He was going to take another look at the x-rays to be sure.

I'll miss my buddy this week. It's hard to leave him


----------



## SandyK

Glad things are still looking good!! Make sure you come back home with extra goodies for Mav!!


----------



## rbi99

Chic-fil-A was a much better choice than anything McDonalds can offer!!! You want to spoil him, not make him sicker!!!


----------



## dborgers

Chicken nuggets ... quickest way to a dog's heart! LOL 

Glad to read the promising report


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

Ashley

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Mav is doing so well. Sounds like he enjoyed his chicken nuggets too


----------



## Ashley B

Another successful treatment week for maverick (week 8). Bloodwork was good and chemo was a shot of vincristine so should be any easy one. I was happy to hear his bloodwork was okay since it dropped last time he took the cyclomax and had to skip a week of treatment to rebound.

He is feeling great x/ a little slow to do the stairs in the mornings. We are not sure if it is the cold, a little arthritis, if he is overdoing it during the day, or what. He is fine once he gets going so not too much to worry about. 

The clinic folks say he is the poster dog for chemo.....Happy, healthy, and will just lay there patiently while they do there thing each week. He's the best

Thanks to everyone for all of the well wishes!


----------



## Finn's Fan

That's a wonderful report! Keep up the good work, Mav


----------



## dborgers

Great report. Keep on having fun! Oh, and don't forget McNuggets once in awhile


----------



## Karen519

*Great Report!!*



dborgers said:


> Great report. Keep on having fun! Oh, and don't forget McNuggets once in awhile


So glad for the great report!


----------



## rbi99

With so much sadness here, glad to hear about some positive results!!!


----------



## Ashley B

*Say a quick prayer for Mav tomorrow*

Mav had a great week and has been particularly bossy about getting more play time which is fun. Tomorrow's wk 9 treatment is a doozy, doxo, so please say an extra prayer that he will continue to be well.

He had bath time today and I noticed the flat dark spots along his spine have spread, pic below. I started a new thread on it. They do not bother him, no itching or chewing. I'll mention it to the onco again tomorrow and sent pics to our vet for our next appt. hopefully it's just the hair follicles reacting to chemo. He has a few less whiskers.....

My co-worker/friend lost his golden suddenly on Friday. Could've been Mav's twin, same age and everything. He walked funny on his morning walk, laid down, breathed heavy for a few minutes, then stopped. No warning signs. We were just laughing on Thursday about how both our boys nose dive and roll in the snow. They even send Mav get well cards. Makes me thankful to still have my buddy but sick that his family lost theirs. 

I often think about the end and how empty life would be without Mav. Especially when reading the stories on this forum. I snap myself out of it and the teary eyes but I am only human. This battle has been very hard on our hearts. Makes each day we have more important.


----------



## GoldenMum

Please try not to think about the end, enjoy the now! You'll have time to think after; soak up as much now as you get. Glad to hear he's doing so well. Belly rubs to Mav!


----------



## SandyK

Prayers for Mav tomorrow. I hope the day goes well for him!! Doing great so far!!


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you for the words of encouragement and support.... I needed it


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Mav is doing well. Dogs live in the present, so try your best to do the same. He's here and he's fighting hard that's the main thing  Hopefully the vet will give you some advice on the spots.

That's so sad about your friends golden, they must be heartbroken to have lost him so suddenly. 

Sending Mav big hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Hope Mav's chemo goes well and that those red marks aren't anything too negative. When coming home, don't forget to drive past MickyD's and hit up Chic-fil-a!!!


----------



## Ashley B

*Week 9 treatment - a no go but not necessarily bad news*

Well, good news is that the onco is not concerned about Mav's skin. He has seen it before in Goldens and believes it is a side effect of chemo, skin pigmentation changes. We just need to keep an eye on it for infection. I really do not want to change his food/protein if possible since he isn't itchy and his GI issues are gone....so glad the onco didn't think it was allergies. I was already having my vet take a look so am hoping she agrees.

"Kind of" bad news is that he did not get his doxo treatment. His white blood count was on the fence of being low so we decided to hold off to avoid the potential risk of lower counts and a secondary infection. I say "kind of" bad news because his blood work was still "okay," just not ready for doxo since it is the doozy drug....AND MORE important, Mav is acting like a puppy right now so while I want to be aggressive and kick the cancer's $&@, I want to keep him feeling good while doing it.

Don't be to disappointed in me but we skipped the nugget trip.....major snow storm so playing it safe and staying off the roads. Trust me, he gets a TON of treats at the clinic. They said if he ever gets diarrhea after we visit it's not the chemo it's because they load him up with goodies! My old self would tell them to back down a little, but hey, he deserves it and they love him and frankly he hasn't gotten diarrhea yet

Oh, and he did not lose any weight. A bit disappointed, I cut him back from 3 cups a day to just slightly over 2.5. He needs to shave off 4lbs slowly since gaining it 2 months ago. Activity level is the same/good so I'll have to adjust something.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you and Mav! Such a pretty boy. He's so lucky to have you as a mommy. But we need more pics. Stat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> Thinking of you and Mav! Such a pretty boy. He's so lucky to have you as a mommy. But we need more pics. Stat


Ditto to all of that  

:worthless


----------



## Ashley B

*Tough crowd, ha ha*

Geez, tough crowd.....ask and you shall receive!! Presenting Mr. Mav.....he's saying "heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyy!"


----------



## Cuddysmom

Heeeeeeeeey!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Are those Mav's dumbells in the picture. He gets more exercise then Grin - I might just have to start Grin on a workout routine like Mav!!!


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> Are those Mav's dumbells in the picture. He gets more exercise then Grin - I might just have to start Grin on a workout routine like Mav!!!


Yeah, Mav definitely likes to get his exercise in.....but sure sounds like grin has him beat!

We hit 43 degrees today which felt like a heat wave. Mav was feeling great so we got some extra play time in. I think the week off of chemo was a good thing for his spirit.

Here he is waiting "patiently" to go outside...or rather impatiently!


----------



## dborgers

Why do I suspect that look gets him anything he wants? LOL 

Glad he's having a great time!!


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*



Ashley B said:


> Yeah, Mav definitely likes to get his exercise in.....but sure sounds like grin has him beat!
> 
> We hit 43 degrees today which felt like a heat wave. Mav was feeling great so we got some extra play time in. I think the week off of chemo was a good thing for his spirit.
> 
> Here he is waiting "patiently" to go outside...or rather impatiently!


Mav is so adorable and glad he is getting his play time in!
Please give him some big hugs and kisses for me!


----------



## tracepepin

Hi I'm new to this forum but wanted to reply to you. I hope that Mav is doing well and the diagnosis is not lymphoma. My baby boy Cooper was diagnosed by my vet with lymphoma during a routine check up. He had swollen lymph nodes in his hind legs. My vet(who is also my neighbor) did a full biopsy and lymphnodectemy to make sure of the diagnosis. He gave him 4-6 weeks to live. We could have gone with chemotherapy which is an option for you if they give you this diagnosis, but we didn't want to put him through it and it doesn't guarrantee that the dog will survive longer than a year after remission but what I did do was start feeding him purely organic food. Meaning, I gave him organic meat, chicken, vegetables etc. Green leafy vegetables(broccoli, kale, etc.) are helpful for this. However, you have to be careful due to the gastrointestinal stress it can cause. I also used hard boiled eggs and carrots. Cancer cells love sugar so any food with a high carbohydrate filler will not be good. Cooper was exhibiting the same symptoms you have described. The lymph nodes were swollen that it was hard for him to breathe. My dog lived 4 months and I believe it was due to this diet. He crossed the rainbow bridge on 12/26/13. He was 5 years old. He was the love of our lives.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

So much information on this forum, and so helpful. I wish you the best in your fight, and what ever happens, don't look back, you did the best you could. You might look at our post under New Members, Heading toward the bridge by Rookie's Dad (Me). Our fight is much like yours, we have received a lot of support and information, and it has made our journey much more understandable and less stressful. Good luck and be strong, he needs you now.


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Mav is enjoying his play time. Thanks for sharing that beautiful pic of him, he's such a sweet boy


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks to all for your support, it means so much!

Mav had a great weekend and is full of energy!

We're due tomorrow to see his regular vet for a check up, then the onco for week 10 chemo (doxorubicin, so hope his blood work improved a little from last wk so we can treat). I am going to review Mav's rib x-rays and skin pigmant changes with our vet to see what she thinks, she saw the pictures I sent but wanted to see him before diagnosing. 

Please say a prayer for us 



dborgers said:


> Why do I suspect that look gets him anything he wants? LOL
> 
> Glad he's having a great time!!


Ha, yes he has mastered that look over the years, it works very well for him and I wouldn't have it any other way. P.s. RUDY is awesome and is so lucky to have you for a dad!


----------



## Ashley B

Rookie's Dad said:


> So much information on this forum, and so helpful. I wish you the best in your fight, and what ever happens, don't look back, you did the best you could. You might look at our post under New Members, Heading toward the bridge by Rookie's Dad (Me). Our fight is much like yours, we have received a lot of support and information, and it has made our journey much more understandable and less stressful. Good luck and be strong, he needs you now.


Thank you for the kind words and agree this forum has been so supportive (and my emotional crutch) during this fight. 

I am so happy to read that rookie is doing well, what a beautiful boy! I loved the "action shot!"


----------



## Karen519

*Mav and Rookie*

AshleyB and Rookie's Dad:

So glad to hear that Mav and Rookie are doing well.
Wonderful pics!


----------



## dborgers

Glad to read Mav continues to do well. I was told that even if Andy came out of remission there were several rescue protocols to keep tucked back for the future. He did come out of remission about Week 20. From that point on he was on a maintenance chemo (6 little pills) every three weeks for over a year. I think if he hadn't gotten the viral infection in his GI tract he might still be with us. 

Seize the day


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Thanks to all for your support, it means so much!
> 
> Mav had a great weekend and is full of energy!
> 
> We're due tomorrow to see his regular vet for a check up, then the onco for week 10 chemo (doxorubicin, so hope his blood work improved a little from last wk so we can treat). I am going to review Mav's rib x-rays and skin pigmant changes with our vet to see what she thinks, she saw the pictures I sent but wanted to see him before diagnosing.
> 
> Please say a prayer for us


Good luck with the chemo - Chic-fil-A here you come!!!


----------



## Ashley B

*Week 10 another no go*

Well, Mav continues to feel great BUT we've had better days at the vet and onco.

Great news is his bloodwork looked good, white blood count came up from last week....BUT he did not get treatment because our vet saw his white blood count amongst other things was high in his urine. We have to send it out for a culture.....looked like a urinary tract infection. If it is then he may not get chemo til next Monday. I was disappointed because I want to fight the cancer and not take another week off, but I know we need to take care of this first to keep him well. Our onco is very conservative, which is hard for me to accept sometimes....our vet is the opposite but careful which I tend to like

Our vet also said his skin condition was due to chemo so I was glad to hear that, she diagnosed it....word was too "medical" to remember. It's a hair follicle thing. I wrote it down somewhere. We looked at the rib x-rays again, and like our onco, she also said we should continue to watch it vs. be concerned so I feel better.

Funny, I spent $700 between the 2 appointments this morning and he didn't even get treatment, cha ching

I am thankful that Mav feels so good so am hoping the urine culture comes back clean.


----------



## rbi99

Other than his low white cell count, it appears Mav is doing quite well. Things haven't seemed so chummy since you stopped going to Chic-fil-A (Mav emailed me and said he is tired of all the excuses)!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, what a face on him! He looks like such a sweetie-pie!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

What a beautiful picture of Mav!


----------



## Ashley B

*Week 10 is back on track*

Yesterday and today have been great! Mav's urine culture came back negative! He is finishing the antibiotics "just in case." He also got his chemo treatment, doxorubicin, so is still a little groggy today. BUT I had to go to the dentist this morning so stopped by chick fil a, grilled nuggets for Mavo this time....boy was he siked! There is something about that place. You'll see him making sure i got everything out of the bag below, don't worry, I took the nuggets out first....I also saved a few for later, I think he somehow knows!



rbi99 said:


> Other than his low white cell count, it appears Mav is doing quite well. Things haven't seemed so chummy since you stopped going to Chic-fil-A (Mav emailed me and said he is tired of all the excuses)!!!


You got that right.....fixed that with nuggets today! I was wondering what he was up to on my computer!


----------



## dborgers

I got a HUGE grin first reading then seeing the pic of a super happy boy scoping out the good smells and getting treats


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Yesterday and today have been great! Mav's urine culture came back negative! He is finishing the antibiotics "just in case." He also got his chemo treatment, doxorubicin, so is still a little groggy today. BUT I had to go to the dentist this morning so stopped by chick fil a, grilled nuggets for Mavo this time....boy was he siked! There is something about that place. You'll see him making sure i got everything out of the bag below, don't worry, I took the nuggets out first....I also saved a few for later, I think he somehow knows!
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right.....fixed that with nuggets today! I was wondering what he was up to on my computer!


That looks like one sick puppy!!! Now that's what I'm talking about - no MickD's for the champ!!! He sent me another email and said thanks for my help!!!


----------



## hubbub

Happy to be catching up with Maverick today and very happy to see he's gotten some treats to enjoy. The LOOK is so hard to ignore! :


----------



## Ashley B

Golden's have "that look" mastered don't they It makes my world go round!!


----------



## SandyK

So happy to see Mav is doing so well and enjoying his treats!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

So happy to hear that Mav is continuing to be a rock star! How was his weekend? He's just the caaautest!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks! We've had a good weekend....snowed...again. Mav got a bath today so is fresh and clean. 

It's so strange but for the first time literally "ever" he wouldn't eat all of his b'fast, then would not finish lunch at first. I have been throwing his antibiotic in his food, which I wet, so am hoping he just got a bad taste. He ate his meals when I replaced them with clean dry food and no meds, albeit slowly with no gusto. He seems a little off but I have a feeling it is from Thursday's chemo (doxorubicin), seems a little mopey.

I also can't get him to stop licking his injection site, urgh he is sneaky. I really don't want to put the cone on but he may leave me no choice.

I am sure he will perk back up


----------



## Cuddysmom

Of course he will perk it back up. You know goldens and their food. Picky little divas. He'll get back into his rhythm. And chemo will knock anyone off their game. Give him a day; he'll be his old self again!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> I also can't get him to stop licking his injection site, urgh he is sneaky. I really don't want to put the cone on but he may leave me no choice.


You can buy that sticky roll of bandage at most pharmacies and grocery stores they use in animal hospitals. Just put a gauze pad over the injection site and wrap it with the bandage, which sticks to itself. Just leave it on for a couple days and he won't need a cone. Just a thought ...

Is he on Cerenia?


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Mav!


----------



## Ashley B

*A little off again today but okay*



dborgers said:


> You can buy that sticky roll of bandage at most pharmacies and grocery stores they use in animal hospitals. Just put a gauze pad over the injection site and wrap it with the bandage, which sticks to itself. Just leave it on for a couple days and he won't need a cone. Just a thought ...
> 
> Is he on Cerenia?


Thanks Danny I will try the bandage, good idea. He starts picking at them when we get back from the vet so I would be afraid he'd have it as a light snack if I weren't around but will definitely put one on when I am home. He licks it at night too. I also think it is worse because they gave the injection on his front leg this time so more accessible. 

He's on the pre-treatment of Cerenia then 3 days after, THANK YOU for the reco early on. I left a message for our vet today. I think the dosage is low and am wondering if the antibiotic is making him more nauseous or maybe it's just the doxo. We also started adequan injections....that was scary for me to do at first! 

As for the cerenia....The first onco gave 25mg pills, take 1, definitely no where near enough. Now he gets 60mg per the newer onco, 1 pill, but he is 84 lbs so the math says about 90ish mgs and I remember my vet saying 1.5 pills. I don't know how big of a difference the 30mg makes but he is still a little off today and it's 1/3 less so seems like a lot. 1/2 a tail wag vs. whole when I got home. Any thoughts?

BUT he ate better today which I was happy to see....not as fast with the usual gusto and with a dry cough???? Hacked up a kibble, but I'll take it he's eating! He also tried to chase a few snowballs....so he "wants" to play. 

I'll give it another day before "obsessive" worry settles in. Welcome to my personality, I am a "fixer" by nature so have to just simmer down sometimes to enjoy life! Mav has always helped me with that...


----------



## Ashley B

*Leg warmers...or is it a bandage, ha*

Had to post this too....Mav said "hey ma seriously, the 80's called.....they want their leg warmer back!" I actually thought about cutting a hole for his paw but my husband may not appreciate that since it's his sock. To be continued.....either I will cut a hole or Maverick will chew one! Very Temporary solution until I can get to walgreens tomorrow!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Crack. Me. Up. Good Lord, that's a darn good looking pup! THAT FACE!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies

Hang in there.


----------



## Ashley B

*So long sock*

Oh crap, no that is a sock. Oh well I tried. Read previous post for context....so long 80's but at least my husband gets his sock back and with no holes!


----------



## rbi99

How about wrapping it with that tape, then spraying the tape with this stuff: 



 ?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ashley, how's our boy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Maverick is doing well. We had a little bit of a bump this week. He was wheezing at night, acting strange, and not wanting to eat for 2 days....then had diarrhea for a day. 

I ended up taking him to the vet for chest x-rays on Tuesday. They were worried The lymphoma may have reappeared in his lungs. Thank goodness the x-Ray was clear and it was just bad tummy issues. We got some Rx meds for him and gas-x helped a ton.

He is feeling much better today 

Oh, and the cone had to come out when I was not home....he chewed off the bandages and the injection site started to get infected. Crazy guy:

Hoping his blood work comes back good in Monday. He is due for treatment again.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Woohoo! That was scary. So glad he's better! Go Mav - you fighter you! Tell your mommy that aunt Karen said you get extra treats tonight.


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Maverick and you!


----------



## SandyK

Checking in on you and Maverick. Hope all is well and blood work looks good!!:crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say thinking of you and beautiful Mav.


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*

Good Morning to Maverick and you!


----------



## Ashley B

Hi Everyone...it's been a bit of a gloomy week so far. Maverick's white blood count and platelets are dangerously low so no treatement, instead just antibiotics to hopefully ward off infection. i'll have to keep a close eye on him.

He seems "okay" as far as spirits go, maybe a little tired but i am giving him extra attention....i think some of it is the antibiotics. We may have to go to an every 3 wks schedule vs. 2 which is disappointing. Onco says all this may have an affect on his remission time, but i pray that will not be the case. I guess Mav's blood count reaction to the protocol this early is not typical in large breeds, smaller dogs are more likely to skip weeks and lower dosages. 

it was really warm yesterday so we were able to spend extra time outside. 

i am a little down but trying to stay positve, at least around the furry guy. say a prayer for us.....thanks for all of your support.

.....AND I lost/left my iPad yesterday, don't ask how....i am losing my mind. whoever picked it up erased the findit app or does not plan to return it so i am out of luck unless they change their mind. makes it hard for me to get on-line in the evening and i lost all of my recent pictures of maverick amongst other important things i guess not everyone has a conscience.


----------



## rbi99

Wow Ashley, so very sorry to hear about this setback. Let's all hope it is a temporary one. You guys are indeed in my thoughts.


----------



## elly

Im so sorry, I hope he's showing Improvements soon.
Re your ipad and photos..can you check on iCloud? Did you have an account? :crossfing


----------



## Ashley B

elly said:


> Im so sorry, I hope he's showing Improvements soon.
> 
> Thanks, i really hope so too.
> 
> Re your ipad and photos..can you check on iCloud? Did you have an account? :crossfing


I have an icloud acct but i unfortunately had not backed it up in a very long time, shame on me.....lesson learned, many of them!


----------



## Ashley B

rbi99 said:


> Wow Ashley, so very sorry to hear about this setback. Let's all hope it is a temporary one. You guys are indeed in my thoughts.


thanks, hoping his bloodwork rebounds when we go back next Monday and he stays well in between. paws crossed. did Grin get his test today? i'll go check your thread. i was thinkingyou mentioned he was due for a check-up this week....


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ashley! Say it ain't so. All your pictures? Well you better start getting more NOW. I'm so sorry to hear that. And about Mav. He better start minding his mommy. I'll pray extra hard for you tonight (as I so every night for Mav and Rookie) so hopefully tomorrow is a better day. Please keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddysmom said:


> Ashley! Say it ain't so. All your pictures? Well you better start getting more NOW. I'm so sorry to hear that. And about Mav. He better start minding his mommy. I'll pray extra hard for you tonight (as I so every night for Mav and Rookie) so hopefully tomorrow is a better day. Please keep us posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks for the extra prayers, i know they help....Cuddy and you (and many others here) are in mine too 

yeah, all of my "recent" pictures are gone but at least i posted a lot of them on the forum so at least I have a copy! 

i am debating on whether to replace my ipad, unexpected expense. I am supposed to get a new phone in a week or so that takes better pictures than the one i have....it's a piece of junk so not a lot of help! Guess i'll go back to the ole camera


----------



## SandyK

I am sorry Maverick's bloodwork isn't so great. I hope this is just a small bump in the fight!! Also sorry about your ipad. Thoughts and prayers continue for Maverick!!


----------



## dborgers

Ashley B said:


> yeah, all of my "recent" pictures are gone but at least i posted a lot of them on the forum so at least I have a copy!


You can always "Save Image" from here to a folder on your computer, then upload them to Photobucket or Dropbox for safety's sake.

:crossfing:crossfing for improved bloodwork next week


----------



## rbi99

Mav sent me another email - you can have your ipad back for three - make that four - Chic-fil-A nuggets!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear Mav had a setback, sending lots of positive vibes his way. That's a shame about your ipad too. Good job you put some pics up on the forum though, so you can look back and save them again. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just reading your story now. My heart breaks for you. I know those feelings, as I went through cancer with my girl, Penny. What a special dog, Maverick is and I am praying for him. The advise I have is to make sure you and him do something fun everyday together. That is what Penny taught me. Dogs don't care about yesterday, don't think about tomorrow, they just think about today and having fun today. Give him a hug for me.


----------



## Ashley B

Thank you all for the kind words and prayers. It helps keep me positive and focused on what's important. 

Mav seems to feel pretty good today, just a little tired and he kind of looks sickly....hard to explain, it's the eyes. We had some fun in the new snow this morning, he likes to eat the little chunks like they are chicken nuggets. His tummy was really bloated last night with gas but i think it's the antibiotics, gave him a gas-ex before bed and again this morning just in case so i'll keep an eye on it. 



rbi99 said:


> Mav sent me another email - you can have your ipad back for three - make that four - Chic-fil-A nuggets!!!


Make sure to tell him if he gets his blood counts up then he can definitely have his 4 nuggets....and i would appreciate if he hid the ipad to go ahead and give it back vs. me thinking it probably fell off the top of the car to who knows where, stupid me:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Cuddysmom

I see rbi's 4 nuggets and raise it to 7! Come on, Mav! Get it together!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Maverick was running zoomie laps around the yard today then grabbed a stick and took off chewing on it....after knocking over an entire potted tree that was already top heavy with snow. So much for keeping his activitiy level low and stuff out of his mouth while he recovers...oh well, he is too fast for me to tackle and he had a blast either way! wish i had a video!!



Cuddysmom said:


> I see rbi's 4 nuggets and raise it to 7! Come on, Mav! Get it together!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mav says "it's a deal!" he can't find the ipad, but is working on getting his blood work up....currently by sleeping with one eye open looking at me. maybe he is winking maybe it's all a game to get more nuggets out of us, geez....


----------



## Cuddysmom

YAY! SUPER MAV! Keep it up, kid. We're rooting for you. Make sure mom never catches you. 

And you get 10 points for the potted tree. Niiiiiice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I have been so very fortunate that Grin has not had any down days yet, but Mav having a great day is extra special.


----------



## dborgers

Mav, you're on the right track to McNuggets with the 'one eye open' trick, buddy

SHHHHH Don't tell Ashley I said so


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Mav had a fun day in fresh snow. Made me laugh about him knocking over the potted tree!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Way too long without an update, Ashley. Unacceptable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Mav!


----------



## rbi99

Here's hoping Mav is doing fine!!!


----------



## Ashley B

Mav is doing good and seems to be feeling good. It was so warm yesterday so all of the snow is pretty much gone. He has been a sniffing machine ever since. 

He took his last dose of antibiotics this morning so we are very happy about that. His next appointment is on Monday so hoping his blood counts are back to normal or at least dramatically improved.

He needs a bath so we'll take a trip to the petco washing center then maybe go to a couple of pet friendly retailers. He can't play with any dogs or exert a lot of energy until his doc clears us from infection risk, but he can handle a few head rubs from people to get his spirits up. I can bring hand sanitizer!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Great!

Do car rides poop him out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Here's hoping Monday is a very good day for both of you. Don't forget to tell Mav that car washes (dog washes - whatever) are bad on ipads.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy to read Maverick is doing well. I love to read about him doing zoomies!


----------



## hubbub

Also checking in on you all.


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks everyone, I'll let you know how tomorrow goes.



Cuddysmom said:


> Great!
> 
> Do car rides poop him out?


Car rides DO poop him out....he gets car sick these days, which is a new thing over the last 2 years or so. He loves getting in the car but then he gets kind of green. Makes it tough for me to take him everywhere like I use to do.


----------



## SandyK

Glad Maverick had fun sniffing around!! I will keep my fingers crossed for good results tomorrow.:crossfing


----------



## raj

My prayers, thoughts and well wishes to Mav and your family...


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*

Praying for Mav and your Family!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope that everything went okay with Mav's bloodwork today!


----------



## Ashley B

Great news, Maverick's blood work was "perfect" today. Not just good but all levels were "normal." Isn't it just amazing how the body can rebound? I know all of the positive thoughts and prayers helped. Mav is feeling good and was able to get treatment (vincristine) so the fight against lymphoma continues on! 

The end if his stool was a little soft when we got back but i am sure that is just from the car ride and treats he gets at the clinic. 

We are going to wait a few days for a nugget trip....sorry, but his tummy needs a rest so no nasty grams please....I think I am up to owing him 7 now thanks to a few negotiators/conspirators....Mav kept his promise and got his blood looking good so he will get them

It's a beautiful day in chi-town!


----------



## dborgers

Really happy to read Mav continues to do well 

Canned pumpkin will help with soft stools if they continue.

Carpe Diem


----------



## rbi99

Excellent!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nice work, Mav!! I knew you could do it. Keep it up, you rock star you!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so glad he's doing so well.
My old dog gets some soft stools and I supplement with pumpkin and rice to help him. I give a spoonful of pumpkin in the morning and a spoonful of rice at night


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks everyone We threw the ball around outside this evening and he chased it for a few rounds, in the mud! Also ran by the store and got a can of pumpkin just in case...mine was expired from the pumpkin bread I never made over Christmas (awesome southern recipe if anyone ever needs one, seriously, and you can freeze it). 

He hasn't pooped again but is still a little gassy and burpy...tmi/gross but as long as it is coming out I worry less about him bloating.


----------



## SandyK

So very happy to see Maverick's blood work was normal...YEAH!!!!


----------



## Ashley B

SandyK said:


> So very happy to see Maverick's blood work was normal...YEAH!!!!


Thanks. I very much appreciate the support from everyone....so does Mav!


----------



## dborgers

We've all been through 'The Poop Sagas'. Examining it for firmness or looseness, etc etc. Who ever thought poops would be good news? LOL

As long as they're pooping it means they're eating. This is a good thing.


----------



## Ashley B

dborgers said:


> We've all been through 'The Poop Sagas'. Examining it for firmness or looseness, etc etc. Who ever thought poops would be good news? LOL
> 
> As long as they're pooping it means they're eating. This is a good thing.


So so so TRUE!! Don't forget color...etc! Funny huh!


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy to hear that Mav's bloods were good today, must have been a relief for you. Glad to hear that he had fun playing ball, hope his tummy manages to settle itself soon so he can enjoy his nuggets  Sammy sends him big golden hugs.


----------



## dborgers

Ashley B said:


> So so so TRUE!! Don't forget color...etc! Funny huh!


Of course!!! :doh: LOL


----------



## hubbub

So happy to see that Mav's numbers were great! Feeling good and having fun are what it's all about


----------



## Ashley B

Thanks everyone! Wow, Mav is really shedding...I think I brushed an entire dog off of him last night, maybe 2! 

I also noticed almost all of the dark spots down his back are gone....I posted about it a while back but turned out to be a side effect of the chemo. His coat looks really good right now, I think the fish oil helps a lot. I also think the adequan injections I have been giving him are helping his mobility. Our vet said people start to notice during the 5th week, she was right on!



HolDaisy said:


> So happy to hear that Mav's bloods were good today, must have been a relief for you. Glad to hear that he had fun playing ball, hope his tummy manages to settle itself soon so he can enjoy his nuggets  Sammy sends him big golden hugs.


I am traveling the rest if the week so I told him that if he behaves and is tummy stays settled then we'll get him nuggets this weekend


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yay for Mav!! Keep it buddy! I know you eNt those nuggets so you better behave!!

????????????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, and HAPPY SPRING! This should put some "spring" in our boys' steps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Ashley B said:


> Thanks everyone! Wow, Mav is really shedding...I think I brushed an entire dog off of him last night, maybe 2!


During Hannah's first fight with this cancer, after the 2nd treatment, she shed her entire undercoat at once. It literally lifted up overnight and was almost like a mat - poor girl had to have a lot of raking to get it pulled out. Give Mav some scratches from me


----------



## rbi99

Definitely the kind of news we wanted to hear!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Go, Mav! So happy to read about those numbers!


----------



## Cuddysmom

What kind of brush do you use? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Mav*



Ashley B said:


> Thanks everyone! Wow, Mav is really shedding...I think I brushed an entire dog off of him last night, maybe 2!
> 
> I also noticed almost all of the dark spots down his back are gone....I posted about it a while back but turned out to be a side effect of the chemo. His coat looks really good right now, I think the fish oil helps a lot. I also think the adequan injections I have been giving him are helping his mobility. Our vet said people start to notice during the 5th week, she was right on!
> 
> 
> 
> I am traveling the rest if the week so I told him that if he behaves and is tummy stays settled then we'll get him nuggets this weekend


Give Mav some big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Ashley B

hubbub said:


> During Hannah's first fight with this cancer, after the 2nd treatment, she shed her entire undercoat at once. It literally lifted up overnight and was almost like a mat - poor girl had to have a lot of raking to get it pulled out. Give Mav some scratches from me


That is very similar to what just happened to Mav. It was like it started coming out in clumps the sat down and brush it all out. Puts a new meaning on "fur ball!"


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddysmom said:


> What kind of brush do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's the kind that has little metal spikes and there is a flip screen to clean the hair off of it when it gets full. I have to brush him gently so it doesn't irritate his skin but works like a charm. I started using a soft bristle brush for daily grooming. I've also used the furminator in the past when he sheds his winter coat, works if you need a good grooming session.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say hi to you and beautiful Mav


----------



## dborgers

Andy's coat got thin while he was going through chemo. Just like when a person loses their hair, I guess a golden losing some hair is a part of going through chemo too.

No doubt Mav enjoys the brushing  Carpe Diem (and tasty treats )


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh the slicker? That's what we have too. It gets full so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Mav? Where are you?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

*All is good*

Sorry for being MIA.... We are here. Mav is doing good! His bloodwork came back great yesterday. He got his treatment which was cytoxan and a diuretic to help get the waste out of his system. He is tired today from all of the excitement and the chemo. 

It got up to 75 degrees yesterday so we spent extra time outdoors soaking up the sun.....35 today

Thanks for all of the prayers and positive thoughts....keep 'em comin'!


----------



## HolDaisy

What a handsome boy he is  love that pic of him. So glad to hear that his bloodwork came back great. Yay! Keep having lots of fun Mav!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Handsome little devil! So glad he's feeling good. So happy it's Spring now and can enjoy the outside! Any more nuggets? What about your iPad?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Was getting a little worried there. Mav does not look like a happy camper to me - there is absolutely no chicken nugget stains around his mouth!!!


----------



## Ashley B

he has been giving me chicken nugget face, see pic......yikes better get him to chick fil a STAT. I owe him 3...don't let him fool you....he already got a 4pk on a run last week! 

As for the iPad, it's gone. My husband surprised me with a new one even though it was my fault....excited, hence the new pictures. I had hope that someone would turn it in since I lost it within a block or 2 of where we live and the home screen was a huge picture of Maverick...everyone has met or seen him. Maybe it was a random person that picked it up....that is what I tell myself


----------



## SandyK

Glad Mav's bloodwork came back good!! Happy you got a new iPad so you can take more pictures of your handsome guy!! Stay well Mav!!


----------



## dborgers

HOORAY for the great report!!! Carpe Diem (and chicken nuggets! )


----------



## Cuddysmom

Crack me up, db!!!

Someone broke my car window and stole my work laptop on Monday. Was only in there for an hour. I am/was sooooooooo mad. Again, this is why I'm a dog and not a people person. So glad your guy got you a new one. So I expect more pics!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Danny! I am going to frame the 'got nuggets' pic....maybe a side by side with the one of mav's head in the nugget bag!



Cuddysmom said:


> Crack me up, db!!!
> 
> Someone broke my car window and stole my work laptop on Monday. Was only in there for an hour. I am/was sooooooooo mad. Again, this is why I'm a dog and not a people person. So glad your guy got you a new one. So I expect more pics!!


THAT just plain sucks! Hope you backed your files up recently. It's hard to rationalize and understand why "people" steal and harm others, emotionally and/or physically....sad on many levels. We should all be like goldens!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Hooray for an awesome report!!! Love the close up picture


----------



## Cuddysmom

Got that right!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Mav's been feeling good....he had the zoomies yesterday then decided to roll in the mud caption, "what? Is there something in my face?" Guess he'll be getting a bath this weekend!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that Mav has been feeling good. Not a better sight than a muddy golden having fun  Hope you guys havr a great weekend together!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. I swear, our boys could be twins. Mine has a bit more white but I see the resemblance. Fiancé calls it a wizard face! Do you see the heart in their faces?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Ashley B said:


> Mav's been feeling good....he had the zoomies yesterday then decided to roll in the mud caption, "what? Is there something in my face?" Guess he'll be getting a bath this weekend!


The picture of Mav made me laugh. Just today we were up at the park tossing Grin's ball around. One particular throw ended up hitting a patch of mud so it didn't bounce. Didn't stop Grin though. He dug it out at a full run, leaving a good six foot slide mark in it, but he got the ball. Only thing was he came up with not only his ball, but a huge glob of the mud he had just slid through all over his face!!!


----------



## dborgers

Ashley B said:


> Mav's been feeling good....he had the zoomies yesterday then decided to roll in the mud caption, "what? Is there something in my face?" Guess he'll be getting a bath this weekend!


After more mud fun. Mav, slide and roll and get it all over you, buddy. You're getting a bath anyway. May as well go all out


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh my. I swear, our boys could be twins. Mine has a bit more white but I see the resemblance. Fiancé calls it a wizard face! Do you see the heart in their faces?!


They definitely could be twins and I love the heart on their faces! Maybe Cuddy needs a wizard hat to go with his snazzy bandannas....or a cape!


----------



## Ashley B

Chillin' in the sun this weekend, nap time....


----------



## Ashley B

Bath time today.....mud is all dried up for now Danny but I am sure he will after it again!



rbi99 said:


> The picture of Mav made me laugh. Just today we were up at the park tossing Grin's ball around. One particular throw ended up hitting a patch of mud so it didn't bounce. Didn't stop Grin though. He dug it out at a full run, leaving a good six foot slide mark in it, but he got the ball. Only thing was he came up with not only his ball, but a huge glob of the mud he had just slid through all over his face!!!


Love it!! Sounds like classic Grin!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great photo, really like it. Don't you wish we could nap that easy.


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> Great photo, really like it. Don't you wish we could nap that easy.


I do - it's a real talent I have!!! Take all that hair away from the top of Mav's head and that could be me in the picture!!! Great photo shot of Mav.


----------



## Ashley B

Speaking as someone who has never napped or slept well I definitely wish I could!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Um, hello?! Anyone out there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

We're good....Mav is having fun running in the park and ripping chunks of grass out of the backyard now that it is getting warmer....I tried to get him to "stop that!/drop it!" but my grass looks like crap anyway so might as well have fun with it right? Rip away! I'll deal with the gas and no grass I guess!

Having challenges on our walks with everyone fertilizing so trying to keep him off treated grass....it's EVERYWHERE. I understand people want green grass but it's all over the sidewalks too so toxic when you or your dogs or your kids track it inside. Hate to see him sniffing around and not know if he is inhaling fertilizer...it has to be an environmental factor in our pups (and people) developing health issues/cancer, especially those who are predisposed. I am a little sensitive to that subject in general so sorry I'll stop there, meaning environmental factors.

I tried green beans again since cutting back on Mav's treats and calories a little (don't worry, nuggets are still in the plan). He wouldn't eat brans before but changed his tune tonight when I had them for dinner and gave him one (or more) off my plate on the sofa. I decided to have a "t.v. dinner." Funny how that works! I know I am encouraging begging but oh well, I am waaayyyyyy past that

We have a check up and treatment on Monday so I'll keep you posted! I've been distracted with checking in on sir Cuddy and rookie so forget to update Mav's thread...but trust he is getting ALL of me attention. Love my boy!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Glad you gave an update, sounds like Mav is enjoying life, Rookie does the green bean with his kibble when the weight gets too high. However, that's not the problem currently. Good luck with the check up and treatment on Monday.


----------



## dborgers

Like you, when when our boy Andy was diagnosed with lymphoma we decided he could have whatever he wanted (except grapes and onions). After all, it's all about making our golden kid's days happy, and what makes them happier than tasty treats? 

Continued good days to you and Mav. Carpe Diem (and tasty treats)


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm with you on the toxins. So frustrating!! You're a good mama to look out for him. A lot of ppl don't know of the connection. Ugh! But it sounds like he's enjoying that it's Spring finally! Aunt Karen says he can have all the grass he wants. 

A non begging golden? Does such thing exist?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Thanks for the update. Glad he seems to be doing good.
I'm with you on the chemicals. Luckily we don't have a lot of people doing the lawn thing here (in the high desert SW!), but it's the county spraying the streets/sidewalks with herbicides to keep the weeds out of the cracks! Luckily they give us a heads up when and where they will be doing it.


----------



## rbi99

Green beans??? If I tried to give those to Grin he would run into the other room!!! It is extremely rare for me to give any dog I have had people food, and that didn't change when Grin got so sick (other than the chicken breasts that we boiled). While I didn't think I could possibly scratch and pet Grin any more than I already did, I did seem to find the time to actually do that more often. His ultimate treats are our romps in the woods, ponds and parks. Whether it is the leukemia or more hopefully old age, when he can't do those things any longer or as often, then we will simply chill together. That being said, I am a confessed liar - sometimes after a hike we go to Robeks and I get both dogs a plain yougart while I digest their 800lb Gorilla shake!!!

Glad to hear that Mav continues to do well. It is very sad but when I now go to read about Rookie or Cuddy, I do so with much trepidation because of their recent episodes. I know neither of us takes our dogs present good condition for granted any longer.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of Mav. Glad to hear that he is having lots of fun


----------



## Lucky Penny

How was his appointment?!?


----------



## JeanieBeth

Ashley B said:


> Hi Everyone...it's been a bit of a gloomy week so far. Maverick's white blood count and platelets are dangerously low so no treatement, instead just antibiotics to hopefully ward off infection. i'll have to keep a close eye on him.
> 
> He seems "okay" as far as spirits go, maybe a little tired but i am giving him extra attention....i think some of it is the antibiotics. We may have to go to an every 3 wks schedule vs. 2 which is disappointing. Onco says all this may have an affect on his remission time, but i pray that will not be the case. I guess Mav's blood count reaction to the protocol this early is not typical in large breeds, smaller dogs are more likely to skip weeks and lower dosages.
> 
> it was really warm yesterday so we were able to spend extra time outside.
> 
> i am a little down but trying to stay positve, at least around the furry guy. say a prayer for us.....thanks for all of your support.
> 
> .....AND I lost/left my iPad yesterday, don't ask how....i am losing my mind. whoever picked it up erased the findit app or does not plan to return it so i am out of luck unless they change their mind. makes it hard for me to get on-line in the evening and i lost all of my recent pictures of maverick amongst other important things i guess not everyone has a conscience.


Ouch! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Ashley B said:


> Mav's been feeling good....he had the zoomies yesterday then decided to roll in the mud caption, "what? Is there something in my face?" Guess he'll be getting a bath this weekend!


Cyber smoothies to Mav! I just love his sweet face. Sending good thoughts and prayers. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

rbi99 said:


> The picture of Mav made me laugh. Just today we were up at the park tossing Grin's ball around. One particular throw ended up hitting a patch of mud so it didn't bounce. Didn't stop Grin though. He dug it out at a full run, leaving a good six foot slide mark in it, but he got the ball. Only thing was he came up with not only his ball, but a huge glob of the mud he had just slid through all over his face!!!


:thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Just checking in on Maverick and family.


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

Ashley

I am SO SOSRRY to hear that Mav had a tough week and I am so sorry you lost your IPad!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of beautiful Mav.


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

*Ashley

I am thinking of and praying for you and Mav!
Hope he is having a better week and it's just awful you lost/left your ipad with pictures of him!!*


----------



## rbi99

I sure hope the lack of updates is not because of bad news, rather that you are too busy playing with Mav.


----------



## Karen519

*Rbi*

Rbi

Ashley said she lost or left her IPad! That is so awful!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Karen519 said:


> Rbi
> 
> Ashley said she lost or left her IPad! That is so awful!!


You are so right Rbi. Let's hope she sends an update on Mav.. Praying for you and Mav, Ashley.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Praying for Maverick...


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Maverick and Ashley!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Just checking in, hope the day goes well.


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Praying for Maverick and Ashley!


----------



## JeanieBeth

?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Maverick*

Checking in on Maverick!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok. I'm getting worried. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

CUDDYSMOM

About a weak ago Ashley posted and said that her IPAD was lost.
I think that might be it, that she can't post.
I am very worried about Maverick, too!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I've just looked back through this thread and I think that Ashley lost her ipad a while ago and it was an old post that got brought back up again to the later part of this thread. She said on the 2nd April that she'd had a new ipad.
Hoping that everything is okay and that lovely Mav is doing well as she hasn't updated in a while. I will send her a pm.


----------



## HolDaisy

Has anyone heard anything from Ashley? I sent a pm a few days ago, but she still hasn't been online *getting worried*


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nope. Hope she's just busy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

I am worried about Ashley and Maverick.
About 10 days ago she posted and said her ipad was lost and I don't think we've heard from her since. Praying everything is o.k.


----------



## Cuddysmom

She posted after the iPod stealing. Ugh. Hope she comes back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I've been worried too...


----------



## HolDaisy

Yeah, the ipad thing was a post from a month or two ago I think that got brought back up again.
Hopefully she's just been busy or been away and we'll hear from her soon *fingers crossed*


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Cuddysmom said:


> She posted after the iPod stealing. Ugh. Hope she comes back!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did she post after the ipod stealing? Where?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Karen, check her post from 4/1. iPad gone and still posting. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

4/21. Last post. Ashley, I'm hoping you and Maverick are both having too much fun. Sending hugs..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

I know, I'm really worried too  She was checking in every day. I really hope we hear from her soon and that beautiful Mav is okay.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Anyone have her email?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Ashley*

I'm going to look at her last post now.


I'm worried.


----------



## Karen519

*Found this*



Ashley B said:


> he has been giving me chicken nugget face, see pic......yikes better get him to chick fil a STAT. I owe him 3...don't let him fool you....he already got a 4pk on a run last week!
> 
> As for the iPad, it's gone. My husband surprised me with a new one even though it was my fault....excited, hence the new pictures. I had hope that someone would turn it in since I lost it within a block or 2 of where we live and the home screen was a huge picture of Maverick...everyone has met or seen him. Maybe it was a random person that picked it up....that is what I tell myself


Ashley posted this on 4/1. 
I just emailed her.


----------



## HolDaisy

I can see that Ashley hasn't been online in a very long time and she didn't reply to my message a couple of months ago 
I really hope that all is okay with Mav, I often think of him. Hope to see you back on here someday Ashley.


----------



## swishywagga

Also hoping everything is ok!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hope to hear from you and Mav soon.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm going to assume that Mav's cancer disappeared and she moved to an island with him to celebrate!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm going to assume that Mav's cancer disappeared and she moved to an island with him to celebrate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I really hope that you're right as that's a lovely idea! She was on here every day and then suddenly stopped, so I'm fearing the worst  Hopefully she'll come back to us one day in the future.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping and praying everything is ok, also worried about not hearing an update.


----------



## vincent1

My dog is going through this. maybe you can give me some advise. Can you e mail me ?


----------



## LynnC

vincent1 said:


> My dog is going through this. maybe you can give me some advise. Can you e mail me ?


I sent you a PM


----------

